# Atlanta Police Raids Gay Bar "Just Because"



## Rwr4539 (Sep 21, 2009)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mike-alvear/stonewall-2009-police-rai_b_286649.html

uh

yeah


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 21, 2009)

I _thought _I smelled infringment of constitutional rights.

Increased psychological screenings on police, anyone?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 21, 2009)

> "This is a lot more fun than raiding niggers with crack!"


Yeah...

Isn't Atlanta meant to be one of them fancy cosmopolitan cities? This is quite sad.


----------



## Dinru (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh my god... kslajdkowu is really all I can say. kflskljei!


----------



## Jolteon (Sep 21, 2009)

I want to open my own gay bar. I'd call it the Rooster and Donkey.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 21, 2009)

sigh


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 22, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Isn't Atlanta meant to be one of them fancy cosmopolitan cities? This is quite sad.


Sometimes the people who don't live here think that. Common mistake.

I mean, certain areas of it are pretty good, and Atlanta certainly isn't Bumblefuck or anything like that, but c'mon. It's the south. You expect too much of us.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 22, 2009)

That's horrible. D:


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 22, 2009)

Cut off everything from Washington to the Mexican border and let it gently drift away tia

Also let's see how long it takes Obama to say anything about this. I'm betting on when pigs fly, don't know about you guys.


----------



## H-land (Sep 22, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Cut off everything from Washington to the Mexian border and let it gently drift away tia
> 
> Also let's see how long it takes Obama to say anything about this. I'm betting on when pigs fly, don't know about you guys.


Hey! Frisco's south of DC. :c And I _like_ San Francisco.
Also, in before swine flu/pigs flying joke.


----------



## Jolty (Sep 22, 2009)

Jolteon said:


> I want to open my own gay bar. I'd call it the Rooster and Donkey.


lol


also, i have no words for my rage


----------



## Minish (Sep 22, 2009)

...the f*ck?

And these people are still police officers?


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 22, 2009)

i sure hope they aren't


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 22, 2009)

btw in case you guys didn't know there was a raid a couple of days ago, in Texas. What's with the recent outburst of these.


----------



## Saith (Sep 22, 2009)

Huh...

I was pretty sure Atlanta was one of those gay cities. Sorta like Brighton.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 22, 2009)

Saith said:


> Huh...
> 
> I was pretty sure Atlanta was one of those gay cities. Sorta like Brighton.


Obviously gay enough to have gay bars but uh it's the south.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Sep 22, 2009)

...Wow. This is just pathetic. My last bit of faith in humanity just died.


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 23, 2009)

glitchedgamer said:


> ...Wow. This is just pathetic. My last bit of faith in humanity just died.


Really? This one thing, out of all of the more horrible things going on? You know how many people say they lost their faith in humanity after something like this happens just to turn around and go I love people almost immediately afterwards?

But uh, yeah. I really hope Obama comments on it since these assholes deserve to lose their jobs. But it's the South. The only thing good that comes from here is fried catfish and corn muffins. 

And I should add that by calling them out, it would be more likely for them to lose their jobs. A few reporters covering it isn't going to do that.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Sep 23, 2009)

...

Why?

what is this i don't even

I don't understand how someone could be so cruel to someone... out of a prejudice.
And that other people would defend them.
And that the victims would be the ones jailed (for dancing in underwear without a permit? great, but hello, constitutional rights violated much?).

Just... why?


----------



## Jolteon (Sep 23, 2009)

... said:


> ...
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


There are very few people in this world who can think for themselves. Fortunately, many of those people who cannot think for themselves have been raised in an environment that promotes tolerance, so they're raised to be tolerant. Despite not having an original thought in their heads, they're completely harmless because they were raised properly. 

Then there are other people who cannot think for themselves who are raised in an environment that promotes intolerance, and thus they practice intolerance. These people have no idea what they're missing out on, and you almost have to feel sorry for them. They don't understand what they're doing. 

Then there are people who "get off" on this sort of violence. They can think for themselves, but they have no conscience, and they feed off of the intolerant people who can't think for themselves. These sorts of people are often leaders, but they lead people in the wrong direction. These people are, in my opinion, the true evil in this world. The people who do wrong, but can't think for themselves, are innocent in a way, because they often think they're doing the right thing. These people know they're doing the wrong thing, they just don't care. 

There are also people who know it's wrong, but go along with it out of peer pressure. Those people are cowards, and do not deserve forgiveness of any sort.


I once knew this girl who was completely prejudiced against absolutely everyone, and when I asked her why, her excuse was, "I can't help it. My dad is really racist, so I was raised that way. I can't change the way I think." I asked her if her dad jumped off a cliff, if she'd do it, and she said, "That's different!" She was an idiot and a coward, and it was always clear that she KNEW it was wrong and was just doing it to piss people off.  IE: She went around saying that she hated a certain race, but then met one that was "hot" and made out with him at work. Derp.

Conclusion: People suck, and Jolteon rambles sometimes.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 23, 2009)

> (for dancing in underwear without a permit? great, but hello, constitutional rights violated much?).


that this is even a crime boggles the mind.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 24, 2009)

where would you even get a permit from?


----------



## M&F (Sep 24, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> where would you even get a permit from?


It could be extremely awkward depending on the place.

Imagine talking to a totally normal clerk on a totally normal place... About getting permission to dance in underwear.


----------

